# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  Bad Wireless Rate!!

## PROGRAMMERPC

Καλησπερα,
Εχω κανει λινκ με τον godim(#3200).
Στην αρχη ειχα ενα sxt και εκεινος εχει sxt και παιζαμε ακομα και 150Mbps. 
Αλλαξα το sxt μου εβαλα feeder nvak, gibertini 80cm piato, και rb433ah για εναλλακτικες δυνατοτητες και αλλα λινκ. Στο λινκ μου με godim χρησιμοποιω μια ubiquiti sr71-15 στατιστικα καλυτερα απο αυτα που ειχα με το sxt αλλα πανω απο 65Mbps δεν παει!! Εχω και μια R52 και μια r52hn. Μπορω να δοκιμασω κατι; Συμβουλες;

----------


## tsatasos

Λογικά πριν επαιζες με bandwidth 40MHz, ενώ τώρα με 20, γι αυτό κλειδώνει μέχρι 65.

----------


## nikolas_350

Επίσης τα sxt έχουν διπλή κεραία με 2 πολώσεις (κάθετη & οριζόντια) όπου ακόμα και με ένα 20 MHz κανάλι, επιτρέπουν data rate max 144.4 (mcs 15)

----------


## PROGRAMMERPC

Αρα τωρα με το πιατο ειμαι "καταδικασμενος" στα 65;;

----------


## PROGRAMMERPC

Tsatasos και πριν στο sxt τη ρυθμιση 20/40MHz εβαζα! Γιατι η καρτουλα δεν μπορει να παιξει και 40MHz ενω το sxt μπορει;

----------


## nikolas_350

Η sr71-15 http://www.gowifi.co.nz/specs/sr71_15.pdf είναι για A / N 2x2 mimo 
Η R52Hn http://routerboard.com/R52Hn είναι για a/b/g/n 2x2 mimo 
όπου εάν βρείτε 2 διπλά feeder, ένα ακόμα pigtail + καλώδιο για το feeder θα μπορείτε να έχετε 2 chain με ένα μόνο κανάλι και την ταχύτητα που είχατε με τα sxt.

Η r52 http://routerboard.com/R52 είναι μια απλή abg, υποστηρίζει turbo mode (κάνει χρήση σε δυο ταυτόχρονα κανάλια σύνολο 40MHz) αλλά σε καμία περίπτωση δεν προτείνεται, ιδιαίτερα εάν είναι σε σημείο με καλή ορατότητα που το βλέπουν πολλοί, δημιουργώντας θόρυβο στους άλλους.

----------


## mikemtb

Βάλε feeder nvak με διπλή πολωση, και την R52hn μετά 2 εξόδους κεραίας, 2 καλώδια 2 pigtail

----------


## mikemtb

Και στην τελική τi έφταιγε το sxt?

----------


## PROGRAMMERPC

Mikemtb το sxt δεν ειχε τοσο καλα στατιστικα σε λινκ ειχε καλυτερο rate αλλα χειροτερο connection. -67 το sxt -59 το πιατο.. Επεισης θελω να κανω κιαλα λινκ. Επεκτασιμοτητα μηδεν με το sxt. Επεισης εχω μονο ενα poe για ταρατσα.. Και μετα δεν ξερω πως θα συνδιαζα και rb433 kai sxt.

----------


## PROGRAMMERPC

Προς το παρων δεν σκεφτομαι να ξαναβάλω το sxt!
Καταρχας η "μεγαλη μέρα" που εβαλα στο διπλο feeder nvak που εχω δευτερο καλωδιο εφτασε!
Λοιπον στατιστικα statistika.jpg
το rx rate παιζει πολυ ομως και ταχυτητα γρηγορη δεν βλεπω! :/
Παρασκευη θα γίνει μια σωστη τοποθετηση ιστου σε τοιχο γιατι τωρα στηριζεται σε καγκελα!

----------


## nikolas_350

Το σήμα σου είναι καλό, πάνω από +10 db από την ευαισθησία της κάρτας για το MCS15 -76 dBm που χρειάζεται (θα μπορούσες να χαμηλώσεις λίγο το δικό σου Tx power να υπάρχει περίπου το ίδιο σήμα και από της 2 πλευρές, (δουλεύουν καλύτερα πιο χαμηλά ) και το ccq δεν είναι κακό.

Σχετικά με το κλείδωμα του link υπάρχουν 2 σχολές.
Η μια επιλέγει στα data rate ή mcs στο support το χαμηλότερο και τα 2 - 3 υψηλότερα.

Η δεύτερη τα επιλέγει όλα στο support και αφήνει την κάρτα να κάνει μόνη της τους υπολογισμούς για την δυνατότητα και ανάγκη του που θα κλειδώσει.
Εάν το link είναι σε αδράνεια, μπορεί να “χαζεύει” σε χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα και μόλις χρειαστεί να περάσει κάποιο traffic να ανέβει.
Κάνοντας ένα ping ή καλύτερα ένα flood ping ή bandwidth test κλπ λογικά μπορεί να ανέβει στο μέγιστο που μπορεί να πιάσει το link. 

Πχ ένα δικό μου από 3,5 Km με 0 Tx power καθώς απέναντι έχει πολλά link και οπτική στα 2/3 του λεκανοπεδίου, για να μην κάνει παρεμβολές.
Το 6,5 μπορεί να μην είναι πραγματικό, από τον απέναντι θα βλέπει κάτι μεγαλύτερο σαν Tx rate.

130 6.5.jpg

Μόλις περάσει λίγο traffic, ξυπνάει από το λήθαργο. 

144 144.jpg

----------

